# Best Photography Presentation Packaging?



## waynegz1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Where do you folks get your wedding packaging?

I am thinking of getting my packaging from here:
HB Photo Packaging eStore


Thoughts, recommendations?


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 11, 2010)

38 views no responses? Cmon guys/gals.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2010)

I hate it when people do that. :thumbdown:

The vast majority of the people who look at this web site aren't even members, by about 5 to 1.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 12, 2010)

KmH said:


> The vast majority of the people who look at this web site aren't even members, by about 5 to 1.



Dang it!

Keith, Any feedback on presentation boxes, etc?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2010)

My lab carries presentation material from TAP.  I've only bought a few small things.


----------



## burgo (Nov 12, 2010)

I think the best thing to do is to buy a couple of items  you might want to use and see what the actual quality is like. The web photos look like their products are OK but you never know until you can touch and feel it how good it is. That way if they are up to the standard you want then go for it.


----------



## davidharrick (Nov 14, 2010)

We used prodpi's executive packaging and were mixed on it's reviews.  we liked the boxes, but thought the ribbons looked cheap.


----------



## David Dvir (Nov 16, 2010)

FTP or when that fails, a nice custom usb stick in the fanciest little box you can find


----------



## wildcatphoto (Jun 28, 2011)

How about our photo boxes?  We make them in Ohio and sell them by the case to photographers like yourself.  We carry 11 colors and are always adding more.  They are the least expensive photo presentation boxes available in the US, and they the same or better quality than other mnanufactures.  We even have matching colored tissue.  Check them out here:  
Photo Packaging


----------

